# Seeking all chainaxes, help needed



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm building a unit of Juggernaut-mounted Berzerkers, and I've made up my mind (more or less) to arm them all with chainaxes.

I'm trying to track down all possible chain axes to see which I like best. If you know of any GW kits I've missed or some 3rd party that has some, please let me know!

So far here are options from Games Workshop that I can find:

From the Berzerkers kit:




















From the Forge World Cataphractii weapon kit:










From the Forge World Chainaxe kit:










From the Forge World World Eaters Rampagers kit:










From the Forge World Sons of Horus Reavers kit:












I'm leaning toward the Cataphractii kit, because I'm building 5 guys, so that works out. My favorite are the axes from the Reavers, and I do like their torsos, so that could be an option too. I also like the Rampager long chainaxe, which would work for a mounted Berzerker.

I think no matter which axe I use (except the long chainaxe) I'd be adding a longer haft to account for the fact that they're cavalry. They wouldn't want to lean too far out to the side to strike, so a longer weapon seems like a good idea.

Thoughts? You know of anything I should see?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Some axes from Puppets War, which are pretty cool but the chainaxe teeth look too thin and dinky: 










Anvil Industry chainaxes. They look decent:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

At the moment I'm torn between the Cataphractii kit and the Reavers.

The Reavers have the coolest chainaxes, and the haft looks just about long enough to work for a mounted warrior. Since I'd have to buy the whole kit, the marines can be turned into my 5-man plasma squad of Black Legion Chosen. A very expensive, but ideal option. Maybe for my birthday next month.

Second pick is the Cataphractii kit. The chainaxes look plenty good, but slightly less wicked. The price makes these a great choice. I think I'd extend the hafts just a touch.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

If price is an issue you could always sculpt one and then make a press mold from it to make more :3 otherwise im liking the puppet wars set


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> If price is an issue you could always sculpt one and then make a press mold from it to make more :3 otherwise im liking the puppet wars set


That's a possibility, but I don't think I'd be very good at making a press mold of anything other than small bits. I could theoretically scratch build every single one with plasticard, rod, and chainsword teeth from spare weapons.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

venomlust said:


> That's a possibility, but I don't think I'd be very good at making a press mold of anything other than small bits. I could theoretically scratch build every single one with plasticard, rod, and chainsword teeth from spare weapons.


You never know until you try! there are plenty of tutorial that show easy ways of doing it and materials that can simplify it such as blu-stuff for example


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> You never know until you try! there are plenty of tutorial that show easy ways of doing it and materials that can simplify it such as blu-stuff for example


Well, cool! Thanks for the encouragement, I'll definitely consider this. I can have a go at having the exact weapon I want without spending $50+ on even more bits. Kharn money...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Mind blown. He makes it look so simple:

qjt4Cct8n3E


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats not a great tutorial for casting, there are better ones on you tube, I like the liquid blu stuff though.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Well, cool! Thanks for the encouragement, I'll definitely consider this. I can have a go at having the exact weapon I want without spending $50+ on even more bits. Kharn money...


Yep,40k is a costly game being a uni student without a consistent income doesnt help. Anything I can make myself I dont buy,especially if it can save me money. Playing Space Marines I need a lot of Rhinos as I like to run vehicle heavy lists, I am scratch building rhinos from ABS plastic. 



venomlust said:


> Mind blown. He makes it look so simple:


Yep, blu stuff is magic  You are lucky to live in USA its heaven for all the custom companies that create this type of stuff. Otherwise shipping doesnt take 3-6 month to you if you have to order it from Europe or Canada. 
Ive been thinking of using sculpting clay for casting mold(cover the model with virgin olive oil before you cast it so it doest stick to the clay) and green stuff instead of resin. Need to make more research on what is available on local market though when I get back from Italy to China :/.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Thats not a great tutorial for casting, there are better ones on you tube, I like the liquid blu stuff though.


It's more the ease of using the product that blew my mind. So much easier than the molding materials I was messing around with before.

Not sure what shape I would use to contain the mold of a chainaxe. Something shallow and flat, I suppose, that allows me to suspend the axe halfway up in the solution.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

venomlust said:


> It's more the ease of using the product that blew my mind. So much easier than the molding materials I was messing around with before.
> 
> Not sure what shape I would use to contain the mold of a chainaxe. Something shallow and flat, I suppose, that allows me to suspend the axe halfway up in the solution.


Press molding axes would be easier, use square basses for fantasy cavalry or those oval ones for bikes. use something like ball bearings to align them easily, profit?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> Press molding axes would be easier, use square basses for fantasy cavalry or those oval ones for bikes. use something like ball bearings to align them easily, profit?


The press molding is the part I didn't like with my other molding materials, but to be fair I only tried it once and didn't use a container for the mold, so the results weren't particularly good.

I found the blu-stuff website. Shipping from the U.K. is quite a bit, but still not totally ludicrous. 30 bucks for the products used in that video. I'm trying to do better, but finding similar products on Amazon for around the same price. This is definitely something I want to mess around with!










Also $30 shipped. I believe you get much more of the stuff here. 200 ml Blu-Stuff vs. 2.8 pounds of this stuff. This does take much longer to cure, though (6 hours).


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Try to find something that's not directed at a target group, otherwise those are almost always more expensive. 

Look up stuff on ebay rather than Amazon, maybe something that's not branded but is basically the same thing. 
I saw green stuff for 2.5 pounds on ebay for a big strip. 

On the net I saw 2 700ml bottles that make a resin cast for 70 bucks. try to look that up can't remember the name though it was a casting set on some site


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Stormxlr said:


> Try to find something that's not directed at a target group, otherwise those are almost always more expensive.
> 
> Look up stuff on ebay rather than Amazon, maybe something that's not branded but is basically the same thing.
> I saw green stuff for 2.5 pounds on ebay for a big strip.
> ...


Yeah I'm definitely seeing that buying in bulk is the way to go. Now the question is: which chemical mixture matches blu-stuff? Or work well enough, anyway. I don't mind waiting longer to cure as long as it works.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want to make a press mold of something you've scratch built, that's fine. However please remember that talk of molding other companies' products puts the forum on a legal spot, so I will have to ask that you avoid that specific topic please.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this will sound like a very self promoting post but hey, mold making and casting resin tends to be expensive and isnt always great a producing good results, manufactures have vacum chambers to remove air bubbles and get great casts, plus they know the resin they are using will work for what they need,resins come in loads of different formulas and tend not to be aimed at people producing very highly minute details so investigation is key, im not saying it isnt possible to home cast resin well, im saying it might just be cheaper and less hassle to buy the bits you want from a bitz vendor direct and save yourself the hassle.

also you have missed quite a few chain weapons that might work such as ork nob chain choppaz which are larger and far more brutal looking than the poxy marine ones.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> If you want to make a press mold of something you've scratch built, that's fine. However please remember that talk of molding other companies' products puts the forum on a legal spot, so I will have to ask that you avoid that specific topic please.


No problem.



As for kitbashing vs. casting, I want to at least take a shot at building something myself before buying the bits. I plan to buy the Sons of Horus Reavers eventually, so if my attempts at casting turn to shit I'll get the axes I like best anyhow.

I definitely help keep bits stores in business with all the little pieces I buy. It's something of an addiction, the way a hoarder may buy stuff from a thrift store claiming that the deals are too good to pass up. "Saving your way into the poor house," my buddy calls it. :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the Ork tip. Here they are: 










I really like them as they are, but I think they're slightly too primitive and ramshackle for a high quality weapon used by an elite unit. Then again, we're talking about madman butchers, not black ops sharpshooters. Hmm, I'll do some thinking. 

In the end, if I do buy the weapons, I think GW/FW have the best options. The 3rd party stuff (Puppet) is conceptually cool but looks too fragile for my taste.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I've fiddled around with MSPaint (still need to get adobe suite on this computer) to create an axe I think I'd be happy with.

This is just the Cataphractii axe modified.

Due to the enhanced strength of an Astartes + Angry Khornate Strength, the Skullcrushers can wield these one-handed, hacking away as their juggernauts smash through enemy squads.

Which do you like best? I think 1, 4, & 9 are my favorites.

1.)










2.)










3.) 










4.)










5.)










6.)










7.)










8.)










9.)










Source:


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Cool, I like 1 4 and 8, the rests heads looked either to long, too short or one going up, one down which is just :alcoholic:
My favs probs 1 and 4 though...
But that me


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

I like 1,4 and 7. 7 is odd but would look really cool if used in like a stabbing motion


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd rather be hit by 6, probably just cause a scratch


----------



## Jonny B (Aug 22, 2013)

But I do like 6 if the teeth could face the other way


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I should have done that for the vertically flipped blades, but didn't think about it. I would definitely build them facing the proper ripping direction.

1 seems like the right balance between a huge/heavy forward facing blade and a backup blade to add even more weight to the swing and be able to use double-sided. 

4 just recreates the classic 2-bladed battleaxe in 40k. Pretty cool. I'm equally tempted between these two. Maybe I'll do 1 for the obligatory Aspiring Champion and 4 for the regular Skullcrushers.

Man I can't wait to build these!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

And now I see this, making me second guess the chainaxe decision (only a little).










I might have to magnetize and do both, hahah! I'm hopeless... :laugh:

When I lengthen the haft, I think I'd like to sculpt something like the haft on this guy's crozius:


----------

